# Hitch Install - Gulf Breeze/Midway/Navarre



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a place to buy a hitch and have it and wiring harness installed in the GB/Midway/Navarre area?


----------



## crappie (May 26, 2014)

I would order one off of ebay that is specific for your vehicle then either install it yourself or go by any mechanic shop and get it done. It shouldn't be more than an hours labor, most of them attach to the frame using 6 bolts,then plug in the wiring harness and you're done.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Most U haul places install hitches and lights. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

